# New Ender pics and video



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Ender decided to snack a bit after our bonding session the other day, fortunately I had my camera.

Pics:
http://pets.webshots.com/album/571683589xLkmNu?start=36

(his feet have been cleaned and trimmed, this was just a dirty day)

Enthralling videos of Ender eating and drinking (yes, he's a bottle guy).
http://www.youtube.com/user/jopenguin7

I haven't seen him self-annointing yet, but I finally spotted evidence that he does it. I'll keep the camera handy.

Edit: If you look, you can probably see the cataract in his left eye. He developed it after birth and before I got him. It just makes him a bit more special (and saved me $200 at the breeder)

Jodi


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

What a sweet boy  He doesn't seem worried about the camera flash!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ender is adorable! His quills look so shiny and cute. One of the pictures he is just sitting there posing with a big grin on his face. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many good pics i cant choose which one i like best  
He is adorable


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you! He's very photogenic  

The flash doesn't seem to bother him at all. Ususally he just looks at me like he thinks I'm crazy.

Jodi


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Ender is super cute!


----------



## NoOther1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I LOVE this one 

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/27094196 ... vhost=pets


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha Ha Mmmmmmmm Something tasted good!


----------

